# [SPN] Get Involved - Join Mission Sawa Lakh!



## Sikh News Reporter (Mar 3, 2009)

Sikh Sikhs Sikhism Community Bulletin

	For unsubscription information, please see the bottom of this email

---------------------------------------------------------------------------
$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!


Humble Request:

To realize our dream of making SPN a Sawa Lakh (1,25,000) Members Community, please invite all your friends, who may be inclined towards Sikhism, to join SPN... We have made the process of inviting really simple for you. To Send Invites Now Click Here. We support is highly appreciated. 

Gurmat Vichaar Project has come pretty nicely with enhanced member participation.

And, we certainly look forward to your next visit.

Warm Regards,

Aman Singh
for SPN Administration
Meet SPN Forum Leaders
Visit Sikh Philosophy Network
Download Sikhism Toolbar
Gurbani Downloads
Contact Us
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

Today's Date: 04-03-2009

Activity since: 22-02-2009
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

View all new content here: http://www.sikhism.us

-- Threads posted most recently --

Title: "Marrying Cousins" 
Gyani ji /  / What exactly does "salimpsa" mean. I read that in the Hindu ...
(Date Posted 04-03-2009 by kds1980)
 o 5 Replies, 29 Views, Last Post: 07:55 AM, 04-03-2009 by aad0002
 o Marrying Cousins

Title: "God is Wonderful" 
Page 680, Line 12 ...
(Date Posted 03-03-2009 by namjap)
 o 10 Replies, 34 Views, Last Post: 10:32 PM, 03-03-2009 by kiram
 o God is Wonderful

Title: "Attack on Sri Lankan cricket team, 5 security men killed" 
well i dont know what u mean by all Pakis getting united ..but yes India also ...
(Date Posted 03-03-2009 by kds1980)
 o 8 Replies, 42 Views, Last Post: 01:52 AM, 04-03-2009 by kds1980
 o Attack on Sri Lankan cricket team, 5 security men killed

Title: "How can I become a Sikh scholar?" 
Satyadhi Ji, /                  In my opinion , Sikh Missionary College , ...
(Date Posted 03-03-2009 by Satyadhi)
 o 4 Replies, 48 Views, Last Post: 07:35 PM, 03-03-2009 by aad0002
 o How can I become a Sikh scholar?

Title: "Nursery Rhymes - Indian Style" 
Nam Jap /  / The Raagaabase site is really a good site. The presentation is ...
(Date Posted 02-03-2009 by namjap)
 o 9 Replies, 41 Views, Last Post: 06:35 PM, 03-03-2009 by aad0002
 o Nursery Rhymes - Indian Style

Title: "Sikh student jailed for stabbing of pregnant Muslim love rival" 
And again about that girl so called "Mindy"...some ppl just don't have ...
(Date Posted 02-03-2009 by rajkhalsa)
 o 10 Replies, 96 Views, Last Post: 10:52 PM, 03-03-2009 by randip singh
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Sikhism and Bodybuilding" 
WJKK WJKF  / I was wondering how sikhs view bodybuilding. I have been a long ...
(Date Posted 02-03-2009 by tony)
 o 2 Replies, 42 Views, Last Post: 12:01 AM, 03-03-2009 by VaheguruSeekr
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Cows are Plants!" 
The way out of this maze of contradictions is to eat my favorite brand of vegan ...
(Date Posted 02-03-2009 by BhagatSingh)
 o 2 Replies, 34 Views, Last Post: 08:17 AM, 02-03-2009 by aad0002
 o Cows are Plants!

Title: "Sabh Sikhan Ko Hukam Hai, Guru Maaniyo Granth" 

(Date Posted 01-03-2009 by kaur-1)
 o 2 Replies, 1706 Views, Last Post: 06:53 PM, 01-03-2009 by sadhu
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Scumdad of slumdog" 
Lets follow the English parenting model then...... /   / I'm not advocating ...
(Date Posted 28-02-2009 by Gyani Jarnail Singh)
 o 7 Replies, 57 Views, Last Post: 11:28 PM, 28-02-2009 by dalsingh
 o Scumdad of slumdog

-- Threads with the most replies --

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 
Brother this was not meant to be a swipe at you but I wanted to share this essay ...
(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 560 Replies, 31529 Views, Last Post: 07:42 AM, 08-01-2009 by pk70
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh" 

(Date Posted 24-05-2006 by randip singh)
 o 545 Replies, 29515 Views, Last Post: 02:20 PM, 11-12-2008 by randip singh
 o Fools Who Wrangle Over Flesh

Title: "How Many Sikhs Have Married Out Of Caste/Race?" 
Gyani ji /  / It is often frustrating because we think with today's apparatus. ...
(Date Posted 12-04-2006 by randip singh)
 o 524 Replies, 12213 Views, Last Post: 09:56 AM, 01-03-2009 by aad0002
 o Sikh Philosophy Network

Title: "Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself." 


Parma said:


> This discussion is useless. If god is formless, ...
> (Date Posted 07-01-2008 by Sikh80)
> o 438 Replies, 28536 Views, Last Post: 11:35 PM, 14-12-2008 by aad0002
> o Nanak is The Guru, Nanak is The Lord Himself.
> ...


----------

